# Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"



## mohom

My son just received the Battle for Middle Earth II, and has been having intermittent problems playing the game on our Windows XP Dell PC. The game would not play after the initial installation (using the second of our two CD/DVD drives) -- he kept getting the error message "Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application". I uninstalled the game, and re-installed it using the top CD drive, with our Zone Alarm Security suite de-activated. The game then played. The next time he played it, however, he again got the same error message. Since then he has been able to play it twice more, but most often, he gets the "Please insert the correct CD-ROM" message. 

I have read the "read this first" info and also been to the EA tech support website and read their advice. But I've seen no reference to this type of intermittent problem. Is it possible that a damaged disk would work intermittently? Any advice you might have to help us pinpoint the problem, based on the fact that it has been intermittent, would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mohom

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

update: I tried following the directions below to Install SafeDisc Updates. The result for D: was "the device is not ready." The result for E: was "Volume in drive E is LOTRBFME2-1
Volume Serial Number is 635F-DB35
Directory of E:\
File Not Found

Does that mean that the disc is damaged? The computer has trouble reading it for installation purposes.

Thanks again for any help.

**
"Before you install the SafeDisc update, follow these steps to see if they are required for your computer.

1. Insert the game play disc.
2. Click Start.
3. Click Run.
4. Type cmd in the available text box and press OK.
5. At the command prompt, type in the CD-ROM drive letter that your play disc is currently in, followed by a colon.
* Example: D:
6. Press the Enter key on your keyboard.
7. Note: This should change your current prompt to match the drive letter you typed.
8. Type dir /a:h in the new prompt, and press Enter on your keyboard.
9. This will display all of the hidden files on the disc. If there is a file named SSIFSDAT.SYS listed among them, you do not need this update however it may benefit other games."


----------



## mohom

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

We are still having this problem -- and are now unable to make this LOTR game work, even intermittently. I was really hoping to get some advice from this forum. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## NunoGuerra

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

hya!!
i'm also getting that insert cd-room thingy error... i really want to play the game... do i have to put the setup dvd or another CD wich i dont have?:4-dontkno
i don't get a damn thing about wath's happening!
help as both!!! plz :sigh:


----------



## mohom

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hi NunoGuerra ---

We never received any responses to our post, and my son still can't play the game. I would REALLY appreciate some help from someone out there!

thanks!


----------



## NunoGuerra

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Jees... i thought u already had the problem solved or quited!
i didn't figured how to solve this. I will inform you if i have any progress.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hi,

My apologies for the lack of replies. We'll see what we can do now though.

mohon, does the computer ever have any trouble reading any other discs? If so, it may be a faulty drive(s) or IDE cable. A bad disc would tend to have the problem every time, and since it's now doing that, it's definitely worth checking. Just look at the disc, and see if you can see any scracthes or other marks. Also, pick up a disc cleaning tool (probably available from your local computer store), and clean the disc just to be sure. It's not a guaranteed fix, but it often does clear up small marks and scratches.

NunoGuerra, your details on the left say you're using Windows Vista - is that the case? BFME2 has particular problems with Vista, which nobody has ever been able to work out, so yours may come under that category. However, follow the steps here anyway, and see how you go.


----------



## NunoGuerra

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hi.
the disc is fine and my driver aswell. I have the minmun requirements and i also re-installed it but no good... 
I'm really thinking about quiting...
thanks


----------



## Apez

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hi, I now have this problem too, I dont even use vista. doesnt even work every now and again. Official clean CD and everything


----------



## PC_chief

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

hi guys
i have already solved that problem
its quite simple 
you just have to go to the folder where you installed the game and then copy something to somewhere i dont remember because i have solved that a long time ago
but ill ask a friend and tomorrow ill know how to do it so dont worry =)


----------



## gladious

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

hi 
i have a very similar problem with my bfme games.
i have the bfme2 and had great joy playing it on and offline on my old computer.
Now i have a dell m1730 xps and the game is intalled but when i click on it it says that it occured a proble and was shut down. If i go in to the properties and change the compatability to windows xp (service pack 2) then click on the game then instantly it says place correct cd in drive and restart. the cd is not scrached and woked on my other computer.
I have the exact same problem with the witch king expansion pack. any help would be much appciated


----------



## Ironike14

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

I'm having a similar problem as well. when installing the game, it asks me to switch disks around 12% to disk 2. then it won't continue installing. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lhii

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Hmm... Did you guys ever solve this problem? If not, have you noticed if a task called werfault.exe is running in the background when you try to run the game? (Open Task Manager and make sure you are watching processes for all users.)


----------



## jorisj

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Found the solution!
I had the same problem over here since i was running on Windows 7.
People recommend us to use compability mode. <--- DONT DO IT!
Just turn it off and it should work correctly.


----------



## Lhii

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth II playing error "Please insert the correct CD-ROM"*

Yes, don't use compatibility mode. 

My solution is here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-bfme-ii-problem-504101.html


----------

